# Pressemeldung: Waller-Wahnsinn im Winter



## Thomas9904 (25. Januar 2012)

Pressemeldung

*Waller-Wahnsinn im Winter​*



Waller244cm_91Kilo.JPG: Links Erik Klietsch, in der Mitte Benjamin Gründer, rechts Stefan Seuß, Fisch 91 kg Gewicht


Tostedt. Zum Jahreswechsel zog es unseren Testangler Stefan Seuß und seine Freunde nach Spanien an den Ebro. Sie wollten ein Weihnachten am Wasser erleben und ein Neujahresfest mit der Rute in der Hand. Ihr Ziel war es, Waller im Winter zu überlisten und der Ebro ist ein perfektes Gewässer für ein solches Vorhaben. Besonders der See-Bereich in Katalonien bietet hierfür sehr gute Möglichkeiten, da dort seit dem Sommer 2011 der lebende Köderfisch und das Nachtangeln wieder erlaubt wurden. Es kommt hinzu, dass dieses Gebiet des Ebro-Stausees Wassertiefen bis über 28 Meter bietet und dort sich die Welse im Winter versammeln, um so genannte Wintergruppen zu bilden. Viele Angler zählen den Wels noch immer zu den Sommerräubern, aus Stefans Erfahrungen heraus kann er aber behaupten, dass vor allem die kalte Jahreszeit ein Garant für Großwelsfänge ist.


Die Waller fressen das ganze Jahr hindurch, im Sommer flacher und im Winter tiefer. Bei kalten Wassertemperaturen dauert die Verdauung länger als im Sommer und die Beißzeiten sind demnach von längeren Wartezeiten unterbrochen. Aber das Warten lohnt sich. Bei der Wintertour des Team Black Cat konnten über 25 Welse gefangen werden, wobei nur vier Fische unter der Zwei-Meter-Marke lagen. Das alte Flussbett des Stausees mit einer Tiefe zwischen 22 und 25 Meter erwies sich als Aufenthaltsort der Winterwelse und genau dort legte Stefan Seuß seine Köder ab. 50 Zentimeter über Grund wurden die Köder mit einer Festmontage fixiert. Je näher die Truppe ihre Verführer an Hindernisse wie Ruinen alter Häuser oder Olivenbäume am Gewässergrund anbot, desto höher war die Bisswahrscheinlichkeit. Bei der Festmontage wird der Wels mit einer Boje an der Anbissstelle gehalten, um einen Fischverlust zu vermeiden.


Die Kampfkraft der Winterwaller war urig, selten hatte Seuß so einen Druck auf der Rute, wie es dieses Mal am Ebro der Fall war – minutenweise konnten er bei manchen Fischen nicht einen Meter Schnur gewinnen, sie standen am Grund wie ein Betonklotz.


Das Highlight der Tour war der Fang zweier Urfische aus Spanien mit 244 und 245 Zentimeter Länge. Kann man sich als Welsangler ein schöneres Weihnachtsgeschenk vorstellen?


Weitere Infos: www.team-black-cat.com, www.welscamp-spanien.de, www.andrees-angelreisen.de


----------



## chxxstxxxx (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Waller-Wahnsinn im Winter*

Sorry, aber ich kann das "Winterwaller" nicht mehr hören, weil nur Berichte aus Italien und Spanien gepostet werden. Winter ist für mich Minusgrade und Schnee und in Italien oder Spanien einen Waller zu fangen ist nun wirklich keine unglaubliche Leistung.


> Viele Angler zählen den Wels noch immer zu den Sommerräubern, aus Stefans  Erfahrungen heraus kann er aber behaupten, dass vor allem die kalte  Jahreszeit ein Garant für Großwelsfänge ist.


Diese Behauptung will ich in Deutschland zwischen November und Februar mal bewiesen bekommen.


----------



## pfefferladen (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Waller-Wahnsinn im Winter*



christian36 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber ich kann das "Winterwaller" nicht mehr hören, weil nur Berichte aus Italien und Spanien gepostet werden. Winter ist für mich Minusgrade und Schnee und in Italien oder Spanien einen Waller zu fangen ist nun wirklich keine unglaubliche Leistung.
> 
> Diese Behauptung will ich in Deutschland zwischen November und Februar mal bewiesen bekommen.



#6  

Diese Art von Meldungen gehen einem schon auf den Keks.

Manchmal habe ich das Gefühl daß es nur darum geht "im Gespräch" zu bleiben.

Die Jungs von Black Cat beherrschen das ja ziemlich gut.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Waller-Wahnsinn im Winter*

Hab mal den ganzen OT-Kram um "lebenden Köfi oder nicht" gelöscht..
Dazu gibts ja schon Themen hier im Forum, tobt euch da aus..


----------



## Slick (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Waller-Wahnsinn im Winter*

Bei 10-15 Grad Wassertemperatur ist das nun wirklich keine Kunst :q

und dann noch die Welspopulation,da würde auch ein Blinder einen Wels fangen, wenn er oft genug ein Köderfisch baden geht.:q

Grüße

/edit

Ich war gestern Abend im Real und was sehe ich da in der Theke?

Welsfilet|bigeyes

Da es letztes Jahr nicht mit einem Wels geklappt hat in Deutschland,habe ich mir 2 Packungen mal mitgenommen.#6


----------



## W-Lahn (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Waller-Wahnsinn im Winter*

Leider wird das Wels-Filet vom Real vom Afrikanischen Wels (Clarias gariepinus) stammen und nicht von unserem europäischen Wels (_Silurus glanis). 
_


----------



## YakuzaInk (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Waller-Wahnsinn im Winter*



W-Lahn schrieb:


> Leider wird das Wels-Filet vom Real vom Afrikanischen Wels (Clarias gariepinus) stammen und nicht von unserem europäischen Wels (_Silurus glanis).
> _




sollte das der fall sein, fänd ich das gut...!


----------



## anglerbraut (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Waller-Wahnsinn im Winter*

Hallo,
möchte mich auch mal zurückhalten mit Glückwünschen.
War selber auch vor Ort - in der Nähe - es ist wirklich keine Leistung, wenn man manche Dinge "weiß".


----------



## flor61 (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Waller-Wahnsinn im Winter*

Also, ich möchte den DREIEN hiermit ein richtig fettes

*PETRI

*aussprechen.

Wer es sich leisten kann und wer die Interesse hat, kann doch angeln wo er will. Und wenn sie uns daran teilhaben lassen, um so besser.
Diese "Neidkommentare" finde ich z.B. z.K..
Ich habe Eric im letzten Jahr persönlich kennengelernt. Ein feiner Kerl und Ahnung hat er ausserdem. Sein Wissen hat er bereitwillig Kund getan, ohne bla-bla und komm mir nicht zu nahe, im Gegenteil: "Frag was du wissen willst und ich sage dir, was ich weiß".

Petri


----------



## chxxstxxxx (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Waller-Wahnsinn im Winter*

Was soll das "Du bist ja nur neidisch!" Geschreie jetzt schon wieder? Einen Walller bei +15C Luft und 10C Wassertemperatur in einem _Wallermekka_ hat nichts mit Winterwaller zu tun. Ich war selbst schon einige Male in Spanien und fahre jedes Jahr ins Ausland zum fischen, also weiß ich wovon ich rede.
Winter assoziiere ich mit länger anhaltenden Minusgraden und einer Wassertemperatur von gut unter 10C. Wo sind denn die Waller die in Deutschland beim Ansitz im Winter gefangen werden? Wo denn? Wenn jeden Winter fünf gepostet werden ist es viel. "Winterwaller" und "Spanien" in einem Satz ist nichts anderes als Marketinggesabbel.


----------

